
Show HN: KwickBox – The Digital CV Revolution - rotimi_je_suis
https://kwickbox.intuitive-web.co.za/
======
rotimi_je_suis
KwickBox is a software platform where you can easily create your online CV
website, restrict and track who can view it and more.

